# New Site Launched



## Alleh Lindquist (Oct 2, 2008)

I just uploaded my new site. What do you think? Alleh Lindquist | Portland Fashion Photographer


----------



## josealb (Oct 2, 2008)

I like the design, although I usually don't like flash-heavy sites a lot I think here it fits well the objective of sharing your photos. It's fast and intuitive. Maybe you could have an option for seeing them bigger? Or are you afraid of them being stolen? If that's not an issue I'd find it interesting to be able to see the images in higher resolution

Also if I can be nitpicky i think the words portfolio about and contact are too close, they looked to me as were they a single phrase at first.

Aside from that I think the site is well designed and gives a professional look

Congrats!:mrgreen:


----------



## vandyck (Oct 8, 2008)

I link the layout and appreciate the highspeed flash setup.  I agree with josealb though.  I think the links on the top of the page are a little close.  But I think rather then spreading them apart it might be a nice contrast to change the color of _about_ to make it more promonate and break up the line a little.  Overall, I like the site and I like the layout.  Nice Job.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks. The site is all HTML except for the gallery so you may need to explain what you mean by "flash heavy site". I could design a way to view the images larger but then I would be slowing the load time way down. I think it works as a good trade off.


----------



## platano (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the site how it is.  I'm looking for ideas for my site.


----------

